# 2013 haunt build



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

:jol:Hey there everyone im creating this thread so that i can post all the projects that im either working on or have finished for my haunt this year. later i will post pics of what i am working on as of now. :jol::voorhees::jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Like now, now?


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

ok this is what i have been working on one is my cemetery fence, next is the zombie shirt i added the moss and then my chainsaw im making the blade longer


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome shirt! Good work all round so far!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That fence is looking good!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a fence like that last year. If it gets windy where you are, I would suggest setting up a way to anchor it with some posts in the ground or something. Ours kept getting blown down.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

bio i plan on attaching the fence to some 4x4s i plan on working on and some rebar


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok to update you guys i am working on stones or my grave yard will try to post pics soon have 3 done 2 being worked on also started work on next section of fence


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I vote for an update with pics included. I get all excited to see an update and only get text. I like eye candy. Ok, now keep working on your props


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

here are three of my stone i just got finished carving and shaping :jol:


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice so far!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Creeper, wow, you have me inspired...can I make a little suggestion? How about getting a free photobucket account? You are going to run out of pictures real soon...and photobucket is free and easy....


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

pumpkin i will now thank you so much glad i inspired you


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok so right now for what I have been working on you can see this video


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you're putting me to shame since I've started NOTHING yet this year

I like the use of the stylized cross in the name of the haunt. It's a good touch.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

You're making excellent progress. I have not started anything yet.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

roxy I cant wait to see what you have planned please update me. I started early because I wanted to have the two big projects out of the way


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, those tombstones look really great! I am not sure what you decided but I really like the skulls added to the stones....I can't believe how many you have in progress. And I definitely like your new haunt logo...very cool lettering and I like the "drippiness" to the lettering. Very creepy..... You are really getting a lot done...thanks for sharing your progress.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

pumpkin I like the skull on the stone or add it to a different one. the font I used it lycanrope if I remember correctly


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! Everything looks GREAT!  And I love the lettering on Nether Manor...perfect. 
I feel like such a slacker... haven't worked on a prop in 4-5 weeks. 

btw- the Cuda in the poster is bad a$$!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

okay so i am working on my cemetery stones i built them all i am working on a crypt and some walls here is a preview for 2013 and btw green cfls from walmart suck but the blue are awsome


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

They look great!....how big is yor cemetery?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love your logo sign! The font and use of the cross in the name are a great visual!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Georgeb68 said:


> They look great!....how big is yor cemetery?


Not that big I think I have picture in my profile of last years cemetery


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

You've been busy.. Good job on the stones! Keep the cross in the logo. And slow down your making the rest of us look bad!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking spooky already. I like all the different heights. Looks like a real cemetery.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey there guys i have been working on my haunt facade 2 more to go


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I am sorry i did not post the update here i need a reminder these day lol.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Pics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, somebody bled all over your first aid kit!

I really like your reaper sign.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

everything looks great. Its making me rethink some of my own props


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, somebody bled all over your first aid kit!
> 
> I really like your reaper sign.


Lol thanks and yea someone did hmmmm oh well


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

update as of right now.


----------

